# Squid proxy server setup on remote VPS



## balanga (Jan 10, 2019)

I would like to configure Squid as a proxy server on a remote FreeBSD VPS, but am unsure about how to do this.

Basically I would like to redirect Host-A, Port-A, User-A, Password-A from my local network via my remote VPS so that my proxy would connect to the above but locally I would try to connect to Host-B, Port-B, User-B, Password-B.

Not sure I have explained this correctly, but maybe someone understands what I'm trying to do, ie basically remapping access to a particular host via a proxy server...


----------



## VladiBG (Jan 10, 2019)

Here example for redirect all outgoing traffic from any host to port 80 to the proxy server at 8080. For the HTTPS you will need to have trusted certificate on your proxy server.


```
# Squid redirect force outgouing traffic
rdr on $int_if inet proto tcp from any to any port www -> $SquidServer port 8080
```


----------



## balanga (Jan 10, 2019)

Actually, I'm not sure if I should be using Squid or set up an OSCAM server....


----------



## VladiBG (Jan 10, 2019)

Then the above will not work for you.


----------

